# DVI auf VGA - richtiger Adapter?



## Tobias Menzel (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte an einer NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX (2 DVI-I Ausgänge) zwei TFT mit VGA-Anschluss betreiben. Beide Monitore laufen mit einem DIV-VGA-Adapter von DELL prinzipiell an beiden Kartenanschlüssen.

Um den zweiten Monitor anzuschließen, habe ich einen DVI-Adapter von hama (jener (klick)) eingesetzt - mit dem Ergebnis, dass der jeweilige Monitor zwar als Gerät mit der richtigen Bezeichnung erkannt wird, ich allerdings auf keinem der beiden Geräte (Dell SE197FP und LG L1952S) ein Bild bekomme.

Das Problem liegt also weder an den Grafikkartenanschlüssen, noch an den TFTs (oder deren Monitorkabeln) selbst Habe ich einen falschen Adapter eingesetzt (falls ja: was für einen muss ich nehmen?), oder kann ich von einem Defekt des zweiten Adapters ausgehen?

Gruß
.


----------



## PC Heini (22. Mai 2007)

Hei Tobias

Schau mal in der Systemsteuerung unter Anzeige nach. ( Grafikkarte ) Ev. kannste dort die Grafikausgabe auf die Grafikausgänge legen. Was passiert wenn Du die FN Taste in Kombination der dazugehörigen Taste drückst?

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## Tobias Menzel (22. Mai 2007)

Hi,



> Schau mal in der Systemsteuerung unter Anzeige nach. ( Grafikkarte )


Das habe ich gemacht ("Anpassung - Anzeige" unter Vista - im NVIDIA-Kontrollpanel lässt sich der Parallelbetrieb zweier Monitore noch etwas weiter konfigurieren). Die Einstellungen sind soweit alle korrekt - ich bekomme lediglich auf dem Monitor, der mit dem hama-Adapter angeschlossen ist, kein Signal (Gerät geht in Energiesparmodus); auch nicht, wenn ich nur einen einzelnen Monitor mit diesem Adapter anschließe.

Ich habe mir nun noch ein VGA - DVI-I Adapterkabel bestellt - vielleicht klappts damit. 

UPDATE: Mit besagtem Kabel hat sich das Problem erledigt. 

Gruß
.


----------

